# Here’s the SCV12 Before You’re Supposed to See It… Sorta



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

Normally when we write these posts, it’s because we’ve found pictures of test cars covered in camouflage. But with the SCV12, that’s boring because Lamborghini already sent us those. Instead, we’ve found pictures of the car with less on it. These detailed drawings come to us from the European Intellectual Property Office, which has registered […] More...
The post Here’s the SCV12 Before You’re Supposed to See It… Sorta appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

